# Trickle Charge Recommendations please?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Looking for a trickle charger to keep a small car battery on charge when parked up. 

Battery is only around 28-30ah.

TM


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Teemyob,

Just bought a solar trickle charger to keep my mh batteries topped up while in storage, £25 from local camping / caravan shop, just plug into cig lighter or croc clips direct to batt. Should see you right for your needs. Will trickle charge only, not for full recharging purposes.

Cheers, hope this helps,
Flyingpig


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Solar Trickle*

Hello FlyingPig,

Vehicle will be shaded, have a small trickle solar panel but not up-to job.

Thanks,
TM.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Solar Trickle*

Hello FlyingPig,

Vehicle will be shaded, have a small trickle solar panel but not up-to job.

Thanks,
TM.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Solar Trickle*



teemyob said:


> Hello FlyingPig,
> 
> Vehicle will be shaded, have a small trickle solar panel but not up-to job.
> 
> ...


Is you car garaged? Could you perhaps take the panel and by extending the lead place it outside? Or are you under a car cover, if so could you consider making a small hole for the wire? Just a thought.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi TM.

I'm happy to recommend you an Optimate. Suremely reliable & have a great track record. I've used one for years on my cars & bikes. It was left switched on for over five years at one point  Never heard of one bursting into flames unlike some of its (not much) cheaper competition.

Fit & forget. You can also hardwire in a quick connect if reqd & Optimate can suplly this.

D.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Optimate.

Keep motorbike on charge thro winter

Never a problem

http://www.accumate.co.uk/it010003.htm
dave p


----------



## orleander (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi,

A cheaper alternative is a CTEK XS800 Universal Battery Charger & Reviver 800 about £29 off ebay.

I use one to keep my classic car fully charged.

Bob


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

orleander said:


> Hi,
> 
> A cheaper alternative is a CTEK XS800 Universal Battery Charger & Reviver 800 about £29 off ebay.
> 
> ...


I do too. CTEK seem to b the most popular in the classic car fraternity (that I circulate in)


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Or the little "Oxford" from most good bike shops.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm with davep. Have used an Accumate on my mid-life crisis car for 8 years and even if left for 3 months, always starts first turn of the key.

IIRC, bought it from Leven Technology in Basildon by mail order. Around £40.


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

I have used intelligent chargers such as Optimate and Oxford Products Optimizer on bikes, both of which do exactly what is said on the tin...


----------

